# 2019 Tortoise Forum Calendar Voting Thread! READ RULES BEFORE VOTING



## Josh (Nov 6, 2018)

ATTENTION!!! WE'RE GOING TO HAVE TO START THE VOTING OVER. Technocheese's picture is a low resolution and auntcaffey and deans 's pictures have been mistakenly omitted.



You may vote for 4 images - do NOT submit until you've selected ALL FOUR. Submitted votes cannot and will not be changed - no exceptions.

May the best photos win!
Thanks again to @TylerStewart and TortoiseSupply.com for sponsoring our contest this year and giving us a prize to give to ALL the winners! Outstanding!





Photo 1






Photo 2





Photo 3





Photo 4





Photo 5





Photo 6





Photo 7





Photo 8





Photo 9





Photo 10





Photo 11





Photo 12





Photo 13





Photo 14





Photo 15





Photo 16





Photo 17





Photo 18





Photo 19





Photo 20





Photo 21





Photo 22





Photo 23





Photo 24





Photo 25





Photo 26





Photo 27





Photo 28


----------



## TortMom6 (Nov 7, 2018)

This is an impossible choice, they're all beautiful! [emoji171][emoji170][emoji172][emoji217]


----------



## Wendy Proulx (Nov 7, 2018)

Love them all!!!


----------



## Josh (Nov 7, 2018)

Votes MUST be submitted in the poll above. If you don't see it because you're on the app, use a browser to vote. Votes posted as a reply will NOT be counted


----------



## TortMom6 (Nov 7, 2018)

wellington said:


> Be sure you are click on the number in the poll and not just writing them in your posts. They will not be counted if they are only written in a post.


I had to use a computer and vote from a web browser, there was no option to vote from my phone using the app.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Nov 7, 2018)

Very high standard this year. 
Beautiful photos .


----------



## Lyn W (Nov 7, 2018)

What a choice! 
All exceptional pictures!


----------



## Yvonne G (Nov 7, 2018)

WHY ARE SOME OF YOU TYPING IN YOUR CHOICES IN A POST? YOU USE THE POLL FEATURE AT THE TOP OF THE THREAD TO VOTE. DON'T GIVE YOUR CHOICES IN A POST!


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Nov 7, 2018)

This is much more difficult than past contests.(deciding)


----------



## Aunt Caffy (Nov 7, 2018)

I don’t see the picture I submitted in there. It met the size criteria and was mentioned in the posts listing the pictures that were good to go.


Josh said:


> You may vote for 4 images - do NOT submit until you've selected ALL FOUR. Submitted votes cannot and will not be changed - no exceptions.
> 
> May the best photos win!
> Thanks again to @TylerStewart and TortoiseSupply.com for sponsoring our contest this year and giving us a prize to give to ALL the winners! Outstanding!
> ...


I don’t 


Yvonne G said:


> WHY ARE SOME OF YOU TYPING IN YOUR CHOICES IN A POST? YOU USE THE POLL FEATURE AT THE TOP OF THE THREAD TO VOTE. DON'T GIVE YOUR CHOICES IN A POST!


----------



## Aunt Caffy (Nov 7, 2018)

Josh said:


> Votes MUST be submitted in the poll above. If you don't see it because you're on the app, use a browser to vote. Votes posted as a reply will NOT be counted


Please check on my picture. It met the size requirements.


----------



## DeanS (Nov 7, 2018)

@Josh @Yvonne G There's a missing photo that isn't up...


----------



## KarenSoCal (Nov 7, 2018)

Yvonne G said:


> WHY ARE SOME OF YOU TYPING IN YOUR CHOICES IN A POST? YOU USE THE POLL FEATURE AT THE TOP OF THE THREAD TO VOTE. DON'T GIVE YOUR CHOICES IN A POST!


I'm sorry. It says "voting thread", does not mention a polling feature, and on Tapatalk there is no "submit" button.

I have since gone to the website and voted...just wanted to explain where some of us may have gone wrong.


----------



## CarolM (Nov 7, 2018)

Please let us know when the missing pictures are up, so that we can vote. 

And I must say that I agree with everyone, these are all really beautiful pictures and such beautiful looking torts. It is a really difficult decision.


----------



## no one (Nov 8, 2018)

How can one choose... very beautifull pictures!!!


----------



## no one (Nov 8, 2018)

Ok, I did... I did make a choise. Lol


----------



## Angryscientist (Nov 8, 2018)

All of the tortoises are so adorable!!


----------



## Josh (Nov 11, 2018)

Voting is fixed and ready to go. You have 5 days to cast your votes. If you voted previously, please RESUBMIT. If you're using the app, open this link https://www.tortoiseforum.org/threa...oting-thread-read-rules-before-voting.170948/ in your mobile browser to vote. Votes MUST be submitted via the poll. Voting via a reply will be deleted and not counted.


----------



## KarenSoCal (Nov 11, 2018)

Josh said:


> Voting is fixed and ready to go. You have 5 days to cast your votes. If you voted previously, please RESUBMIT. If you're using the app, open this link https://www.tortoiseforum.org/threa...oting-thread-read-rules-before-voting.170948/ in your mobile browser to vote. Votes MUST be submitted via the poll. Voting via a reply will be deleted and not counted.


Josh, I think photos 3 and 28 are the same picture?


----------



## Josh (Nov 11, 2018)

KarenSoCal said:


> Josh, I think photos 3 and 28 are the same picture?


Thank you.


----------



## KarenSoCal (Nov 11, 2018)

Josh said:


> Voting is fixed and ready to go. You have 5 days to cast your votes. If you voted previously, please RESUBMIT. If you're using the app, open this link https://www.tortoiseforum.org/threa...oting-thread-read-rules-before-voting.170948/ in your mobile browser to vote. Votes MUST be submitted via the poll. Voting via a reply will be deleted and not counted.


I can't get the polling feature to work. I'm in a browser, have the pictures. But when I tap on "image 1" for example, nothing happens.
I voted successfully before. I don't think I'm doing something wrong.


----------



## KarenSoCal (Nov 11, 2018)

KarenSoCal said:


> I can't get the polling feature to work. I'm in a browser, have the pictures. But when I tap on "image 1" for example, nothing happens.
> I voted successfully before. I don't think I'm doing something wrong.


Got it to work.
If I copy and paste link into browser, polling feature does not work.
I went to tortoiseforum.org in my browser, then followed links to contest. Worked perfectly!
I am on Android phone using Tapatalk.


----------



## Toddrickfl1 (Nov 12, 2018)

I'm getting all kinds of ads and pop ups on this thread that I've never experienced anywhere else on the forum?


----------



## Tortoise Police (Nov 12, 2018)

These photos are so cute!!!!!


----------



## AZtortMom (Nov 12, 2018)

gorgeous pictures!


----------



## Moozillion (Nov 12, 2018)

I can't see any images. 

Oh, NOW I got it!


----------



## Peggy Sue (Nov 12, 2018)

They are all adorable!


----------



## Minority2 (Nov 12, 2018)

So the people that voted prior to the 2nd change is unable to re-vote?


----------



## KarenSoCal (Nov 12, 2018)

Minority2 said:


> So the people that voted prior to the 2nd change is unable to re-vote?


I wondered the same thing, but decided it wouldn't change anything for me.


----------



## JoesMum (Nov 13, 2018)

Josh said:


> Voting is fixed and ready to go. You have 5 days to cast your votes. If you voted previously, please RESUBMIT. If you're using the app, open this link https://www.tortoiseforum.org/threa...oting-thread-read-rules-before-voting.170948/ in your mobile browser to vote. Votes MUST be submitted via the poll. Voting via a reply will be deleted and not counted.





Josh said:


> Votes MUST be submitted in the poll above. If you don't see it because you're on the app, use a browser to vote. Votes posted as a reply will NOT be counted



*For those using the iOS app...*

1. Tap the 3 dot icon top right of this thread
2. Select Web View. 
3. Close the pop up ad.
4. Scroll to the top of the browser and tap on "Get started" so you can login to TFO
5. Once you are logged in then you will be able to vote



*For those using the Android app*

1. Tap the 3 dot icon top right of this thread
2. Select Web View
3. In the pop up choose "Open with Chrome" "Just once"
4. Close the pop up ad if it appears
5. Login if necessary by scrolling to the top of the browser and tapping on "Get started"
6. Once you are logged in you will be able to vote


----------



## Yvonne G (Nov 13, 2018)

Thank you, Linda. I'm a total 'device' illiterate, having only ever used the desk top and only buying a flip cell phone a month or so ago for the very first time.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Nov 13, 2018)

I voted (again) and it was accepted. So that means it's good this time?


----------



## Momof4 (Nov 13, 2018)

This was so way to hard to choose photos!!! 
Great job this year!!!


----------



## Yvonne G (Nov 13, 2018)

ZEROPILOT said:


> I voted (again) and it was accepted. So that means it's good this time?


Yup. If it was accepted before, it wouldn't have let you vote again.


----------



## TortMom6 (Nov 13, 2018)

If I get lucky enough to have my picture selected as one of the 12 winning pictures (thought I do not expect to because they're all fabulous) am I allowed to donate the prize credit from TortoiseSupply.com to one of the tortoise rescues that are being affected by the California fires?


----------



## Yvonne G (Nov 14, 2018)

No. Prizes are not transferable.

But you can always use it to buy supplies that you then send to the rescue affected by the fire.


----------



## Moozillion (Nov 14, 2018)

TortMom6 said:


> If I get lucky enough to have my picture selected as one of the 12 winning pictures (thought I do not expect to because they're all fabulous) am I allowed to donate the prize credit from TortoiseSupply.com to one of the tortoise rescues that are being affected by the California fires?


What a lovely thought!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Nov 14, 2018)

Voted.
Very difficult, but Tidgy, wifey and I have finally made up our minds.


----------



## AZtortMom (Nov 15, 2018)

I know right?! 
Wonderful pictures!


----------



## Josh (Nov 16, 2018)

Who's already ordered their calendar??


----------



## jsheffield (Nov 16, 2018)

I ordered one ... I liked all the prospective pictures, and figured it's an easy way to support the forum.

Jamie


----------



## KarenSoCal (Nov 16, 2018)

I ordered! Too cool to not get one!


----------



## Foursteels (Nov 16, 2018)

I ordered one. Love them


----------



## EllieMay (Nov 16, 2018)

Josh said:


> Who's already ordered their calendar??



I have


----------



## DeanS (Nov 16, 2018)

Josh said:


> Who's already ordered their calendar??


Me!


----------



## vladimir (Nov 16, 2018)

I just need to decide on how many to order


----------



## Yvonne G (Nov 16, 2018)

I think I did. Josh?


----------



## Aunt Caffy (Nov 17, 2018)

Josh said:


> Who's already ordered their calendar??


I ordered mine.


----------

